# Arlington International Raceway



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Here are some images of what we have done so far:









Here is the track plan I'm using.









This is the track laid out so that I can plan the scenery.

Below are a couple more images.



















Now comes the fun part; adding scenery, wiring, and detailing the layout. I will paint the track to represent aged asphalt, and the borders sand. I will detail the layout to represent an older raceway. 
I have included features from some of the historic tracks in the plan, and I have used what I have learned over the years to make it a fun track to race on. We also need to clear out the wood and other materials that are cluttering up the area.
More to come as we proceed.


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

The track and borders are now painted, and some of my grandstands are geting their main colors on them. I still have along way to go!
Here are a couple of photos:










That is my son Erik in the photo. He helps me a lot with the track as I use an electric scooter to get around and I have to do all of my work on the track seated.


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

We now have the banking and slight elevation changes done including a shallow corkscrew turn. I'm trying to make the layout look naturat without going to extreme elevation changes. Still lots of work to do.


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Well, we're making slow progress, but it's progress! The old hands and arms just don't work as fast as they used to. Without my son helping I don't think that it would get built!




























This turn is not really off camber,It actually has a shallow banking all the way around. The fact that it is desending combined with the news print we covered it with plays an optical trick on the camera.


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Here are some images of our latest work on the track. We have our basic contours done, now all we have to do is finish up the parking lots, roads, paths, grass, lake, and trees! Not to mention the hedges and smaller flora, and all of the buildings. It will get there!


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Well the excavation crews have been busy, and they've excavated out Lake Margaret. I hope the images we have been posting will help some of the newer people to see the steps needed to do the scenery, and I'm trying to post these to let people know that you can build a competitive racetrack and still have natural looking scale scenery. I hope I'm succeeding!









Wide view of the lake area









Close up view of the lake


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Well, here's our latest update! We've got grass, and some foot paths, a lake, and garage buildings in place. At the moment, the grandstands are sitting on the back straight, waiting for the area they belong in to dry.









Here's our lake and what will be a pedestrian area around it.









One of our three elevated areas on the track. We'll have more detail on it later.









Hill #2. Again, needs detailing. This is our corkscrew turn around this hill.









And here's the full view of the track so far. Still a lot to go!


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Here's some photos of our latest progress! We now have the basics done, now on to all the detail work. You know, like shrubbery, people, and all the other things that bring a track to life...









Here's a 3/4 view of the track, with the work to this point.









Here's our small lake. There will be a lot of detailing to do around this area.









The corkscrew.








Another decreasing radius and descending turn.









There is so much work left to be done in this area, it hurts to think about it.









Here's looking down the full length of the layout table.

At least it's now recognizable as a racetrack.


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Well, we took our first laps on the track! Of course, we found some slight problems to iron out, but we're getting there.









Here you can kind of see what we've done.









Here's two cars coming down the straight from the start!


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Well, we did a little bit of running to get some times, and the track seems to be very smooth and quick! Erik took my NINCO Mosler Club Car around at 4.25s. Our Scaley 911 Porsches all seem to be running around the 4.9's, NASCARs just over 5, Scaley GTs are running in the 4.8's, and the NINCO GTs all seem to be running in the low 4's, between 4.25 and 4.35. Not bad for a new track!










This little car, with no magnets, turns a little over 6 seconds, which is about right for these cars on our 63-ft track. I'm afraid the Scaley classics are a little too fast for them.










Here's the track's first big wreck! The Team Sebah Porsche decided to run into the stands. Luckily there were no fatailities!


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

We've started laying out and setting up our pit walls, and a few hedges around the track. We still have to get the pit walls painted and the lines painted on the pit entry and exit and the pits themselves. Of course the hedges still need some ground foam foliage.


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Here's a little more work we've done on detailing the pit area. We still have a lot to do!


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Here's another small bit of updating on the track!









The track as of April 14!









The walls along the main straight, complete with advertising.









The wall at the end of pit road, as well as hedges, and exit line.









A parking lot for the race viewers. These are just a few of the cars we have for the track, we have several more cars and we have a lot of people that need painting so we can get them on the track.









A Mercedes and Porsche pass the pits.









An overall shot of the pits.









The 550 has gotten past the mighty Mercedes in the turns and short straights! But you can be assured that when they get back on the straight, the Mercedes will got blowing by into the lead...









The grandstands, with even more advertising.


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Fuel truck and pickup behind the garages. The fuel truck is there to supply that good Texaco gasoline to the competitors.









A quick pit stop!









An entire crew at work in the pits.









"Speedee's Towing" - ready to head out to collect cars.

As soon as we can get some people painted and do our flagpoles, we'll give you another update!


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Here's the pits with the crews waiting to service the cars!

















While the Cobra is being serviced (the driver must have had to make a head stop!), the other crews are waiting to spring into action when their drivers come in.









Here a Testa Rossa leads a Shelby Cobra down the front straight.









Here's a flagman signalling the pits are open.









Flag at the end of pit road, at the exit onto the track, is holding the cars until the Ferrari and the Cobra clear the pit exit.









Here are some fans watching the action as the powerful sports cars roar by!

Well, we got a little bit more done, painted over 60 figures and placed them around the track. We still have a big pile of figures to paint, and more details to add to the track scenery.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

WOW, all I can say is.... WOW! Sorry, that was twice wasn't it? That looks outstanding, thanks for sharing the pics of the whole process.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Excellent track....*

Very nicely done:thumbsup::thumbsup:.... Great job on the step by step and the pictures to go along with it. nd


----------



## aussiesales (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm speechless..... fantastic build...! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks Guys!
I have more work to do on the layout. I will post updates as it progresses.

CHEERS!
Tom


----------



## BKracer (Sep 25, 2005)

kool track dude!!!love those 50's era banners!!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

That is one sweet track, Ragnar. You've packed a lot of track in the available space yet the track has the look of a 1:1 scale track versus a typical slot track. Race On! :thumbsup:


----------



## Oscarw (Jan 24, 2007)

martybauer31 said:


> WOW, all I can say is.... WOW! Sorry, that was twice wasn't it? That looks outstanding, thanks for sharing the pics of the whole process.


What he said!


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Bravo!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Tom,

Nice work. You guys should have a blast.

Now dust off the 1/24 stuff and come out and race when you can.

Rollin


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Tom,
> 
> Nice work. You guys should have a blast.
> 
> ...


Erik only has two more nights of classes, and if I can get my health to stay even fair we Should be back racing at SCS soon!
We have both missed being there!

:cheers:
Tom


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

I thank all of you for your remarks about our track!

*CHEERS!*
Tom


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

We've added some flags and a lot more people to the grandstands. We have some more details in the production stage, as soon as we get some finished we'll add them to the track and post some more photos!

















Three flags flying over AIR: The track flag, the US flag, and the Florida flag.

































The grandstands with a lot more people to watch the race!

*CHEERS!*
Tom


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Jeez that's a real nice build up :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Erik & Tom,
CHEERS to you!!! Thanks for sharing. From the start thru your build to action shots, a 
fun post.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks To All Of You! More to come later!

CHEERS!
Tom


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Sure does look great. Makes me want to go to a larger scale. I'm sure the Track Manager would love that.  rr


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

roadrner said:


> Sure does look great. Makes me want to go to a larger scale. I'm sure the Track Manager would love that.  rr


Thank You!
You don't have to give up HO,, to race 1:32nd I also have a 4 lane Tomy Track. I race HO, 1:32, and 1:24th.

CHEERS!
Tom


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Another addition to the track! Along the path leading through the track to the stands are some posters for racing events from the era of racing that the track is decorated for.




























Cheers!
Tom


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*In a word... saaaweet!!*

Love the look of the posters. Like sprinkles on a cake. Everything looks better with just a splash of color. :thumbsup: nd


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Safety Fisrt*

Ragnar,

Everytime you post pics of your way cool track, the possiblity of theft increases. In the spirit of safety, you can hide your track at my house free of charge. Just trying to help out...


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks guys!

I have a good alarm system, so I think I'll just keep it where it is.

*CHEERS!*
Tom


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Another update to the track!

















The parking lot is getting stuffed with the vehicles of eager race fans!









Race banners lining the interior path behind the parking lot.









Team vehicles parked close to the pits.









The track in its current condition









A selection of new cars sitting on the main straight.

*CHEERS!*
Tom


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

More progress on AIR! The table is now fully flocked so there is grass and pathways everywhere, and some new cars have made their way into the parking lot.























































*CHEERS!*
Tom


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Ragnar posts new pics. I look at my busted joint of a track. I feel so low that I could sit on a piece of Zig Zag paper and let my feet dangle... 

You totally rule, Ragnar. :woohoo:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Parking lot looks more like a preview of an upcoming Barret Jackson auction ... LOL.

Most of those babies should be parked on the green!

Very nice track build Ragnar. I always do the Bobzilla thing when I see it... you know!...where ya pretend drive it by poking yer finger on the screen and trace the course making vroooom , vroooooom noises!


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

*Thank All You who are keeping up with the build! *

*CHEERS!*
Tom


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

The maintenance crew has been hard at work on the track to keep it in operating condition. Here are the results!














































*CHEERS!*
Tom


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Timer's Shack









Arrival at the track


And some assorted detail work:




























*CHEERS!*
Tom


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

This track looks better and better every time I see it -- nice job all around; scenery, choice of details, colors -- everything is just spot-on coooool.:thumbsup:


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Bill Hall said:


> Parking lot looks more like a preview of an upcoming Barret Jackson auction ... LOL.
> 
> Most of those babies should be parked on the green!
> 
> Very nice track build Ragnar. I always do the Bobzilla thing when I see it... you know!...where ya pretend drive it by poking yer finger on the screen and trace the course making vroooom , vroooooom noises!


I thought that I was the only one who did that !


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

1976Cordoba said:


> This track looks better and better every time I see it -- nice job all around; scenery, choice of details, colors -- everything is just spot-on coooool.:thumbsup:



Thank you for the comments!

CHEERS!
Tom


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Awesome track and scenery:thumbsup:


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

satellite1 said:


> Awesome track and scenery:thumbsup:


*Thank You!

CHEERS!*
Tom


----------



## dgabe625 (Nov 7, 2008)

That's an awesome pic by pic build. It really inspires me to continue on with mine. Great job!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Certainly a cattle prod on my rear quarter panel to get back to work on my own table!! While I'm sort of enjoying my plaster "snow cover" now, in a few weeks I'll have my fill of the real stuff and the greenery will be a welcome relief! Nice job scenickin' and thanks for the how to pictorial!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I wish I saw it before I got that plaster mess all over my track!! At least it cleaned up!!

UtherJoe


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Nice job there on the track. Actually it made me rethink a section of mine so I began pulling it up, which of course led to pulling it all up ! Pics when I'm done.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Ragnar should be appointed to the new cabinet post for cool slot track scenery!


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

The Track Crew has been busy repairing more holes in the track surface. The effects of weather is starting to show on the track buildings and guard rails, plus damage done by the race cars crashing into them.
Attendance has increased as can be seen by the many new vehicles parked around the track.






























CHEERS!
Tom


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Thank you all for the compliments on the track build! 

CHEERS!
Tom


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Love the '59 Chevy......and a '55 Packard too. Sweet.

And as always..................the track looks awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

rudykizuty said:


> Love the '59 Chevy......and a '55 Packard too. Sweet.
> 
> And as always..................the track looks awesome. :thumbsup:


Thank you!

CHEERS!
Tom


----------



## nitroexpress (Mar 12, 2009)

Awsome job! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

I have been away from Slot Cars due to my health for the last year or so. I am healthier now and I hope to add somemore details to A.I.R. after the Christmas Holiday season is over. For now I am just glad to be back racing on it and the local Commercial Track; Slot Car Raceway and Hobbies in Jacksonville Fla.

*MERRY CHRISTMAS To ALL OF YOU!!

CHEERS*!

Tom


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm glad that your health has improved and you can ejoy your hobby.

Merry Christmas!

Bob B.


----------

